# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Sella Ronda

## Charly82

Seruvs, 
ist von Euch schon jemand die Sella Ronda gefahren?
welche Ausrüstung ist empfehlenswert? Geht das mit Bigbike? 
Danke vorab! 
LG, Charly

----------


## grisch

Servus Charly, ich hab die Runde vor 2 od. 3 Jahren gemacht. Da bist Du einen ganzen Tag gut unterwegs, ohne viel Pausen zu machen. Ich war mit dem Enduro unterwegs, normale leichte Knieschoner und Halbschalenhelm + Rucksack. 
Ist eine geile Tour! Ohne viel uphill HM machen zu müssen.

----------


## Charly82

Servus Grisch,

Danke für die Info. hab ich mir schon gedacht das ein enduro dafür das beste wäre. das Problem ist nur: Ich habe keins...
Daher meine Frage: geht das auch mit dem Big-Bike, oder ist es notwendig dafür ein Enduro auszuleihen.
ein Hartail hab ich auch noch, aber ich glaube damit machts wenig Spass...

Mein Kollege hätte Enduro und DH‘ler, wenn wir beide im Uphill schieben, wärs glaub ich nicht so tragisch, oder? was meinst Du?

Danke!

SG, Charly

----------


## grisch

puhh.. ist schon a paar jahre her.. aber viel uphill hast ned.. jedoch ein paar Verbindungen wo es mit dem Enduro schon sinn macht.

----------


## noox

Wir sind vor 2 Jahren die Tour rund um das Latemar gefahren. 
Ca. das: 
https://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/....1528978.2.htm
GPS-Track hätte ich.

War sehr geile Tour 3 Lifte (eigentlich 4 - ein Aufstieg mit 2 Lifte hintereinander). Mit dem Big Bike hat das aber eher wenig Sinn. Einerseits machen die Trails mit am Enduro mehr Spaß und es sind ein paar Querungen drinnen, die mit dem Big Bike sehr mühsam werden. Einige Schiebepassagen... Ich nehme an das DH-Bike ist nimmer das jüngste. Eventuell aber trotzdem probieren zu verkaufen. Ein paar Hunderter drauflegen und ein gebrauchtes Enduro kaufen.

----------


## Charly82

Back from Sella :-)

Habe mir vor Ort ein Enduro ausgeliehen, war ein neues Spezialized Carbon, Super Kiste für 59€ pro Tag, echt fair! 
Das Gebiet ist sehr sehr lustig! Zur Zeit wachsen überall neue Strecken heraus, es ist einiges los dort! Einen Guide braucht man meiner Meinung nach nicht, ein GPS-Track ist nicht schlecht. 
Es gibt immer wieder Varianten, die Runde anders zu fahren, man kann frei wählen, ob man mehr vert oder horizontal fahren will. Auch auf den Wanderwegen hat man großteils kein Problem  :Wink: 
Liftkarte kostet pro Tag 46€, kein Geschenk, aber das Erlebnis ist sehr groß - von daher wieder gerechtfertigt.

In Summe kann ich eine klare Empfehlung geben, die Runde mal zu machen, ist echt ein schönes Erlebnis!

@noox: mein Bike ist tatsächlich nimmer das jüngste, damit versaug i aber immer noch die meisten Joungstars in den Parks  :Big Grin:

----------

